# my "new" rims



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

well after puttin the borrowed black 212s on my bike, i decided it was time for a change. so i sent my xl2's off to be PC'd...heres a preview pic


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

im ready to see them in person, i was hopin for a lil more gloss to it, but i think its gonna look good regardless...i mean, how many sets of black xl2's have you seen? lmfao


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

How do you like those rims? Are they holding up alright? They sure are cheap, and it has me thinking that a set of backs would look good on them. Oh ya looks good black!!!


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

:bigok: I've seen one set of black XL2....looked sweet. Im with mudforce, how do you like those HL wheels? Ive been thinking about replacing my stockers with a set.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

they been good to me..i got them used (traded a set of stock rear brute axles for them). i think once i get the chrome center caps, lug nuts, and valve stems...it will really set them off.


----------

